# Norwich show today!! All set.



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

:2thumb:
ALL SET AND READY TO ROCK. SEE YOU ALL THERE LATER!


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

You sure will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## goldenburm (Jan 7, 2007)

see ya later bud!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Be there too:2thumb:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

just got back it was my first show i fort it was really good it was small but there was still quite abit there i got my bro his leo from big yellow gecko and my OH got me a corn with out be knowing ill post pics in a bit


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I got a lovely pastel royal from genetic gems.Shame there was not any blood pythons as I has been looking out for them..Was cool to see some lovely royal morphs, leos, yemens, torts, Brb's, sand boas, and others though.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I got a lovely pastel royal from genetic gems.Shame there was not any blood pythons as I has been looking out for them..Was cool to see some lovely royal morphs, leos, yemens, torts, Brb's, sand boas, and others though.


 go to rodbaston i beleive there will be some lovely black bloods there next week


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I was a a bit disapointed as there were nothing from the rhac family and little to offer regarding chams as could only see yemens.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

penfold said:


> go to rodbaston i beleive there will be some lovely black bloods there next week


One 1 1/2 hr drive is all I'm going to get:lol2:


----------



## SnakeBoy0994 (Oct 20, 2008)

It was good yeah but I'm not going next year took me 2 and half hours in the car and I got lost lol. There was nice things at the genetic gem table. Well all of them really.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I got the best pastel :whistling2:Someone came back after, saying 'oh, that lovely pastel I said about is not there'


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

*Totally Gutted!!* Been waiting for this show for months and had to miss it in the end. I've been on emergency call-out this weekend. NEVER been called out on a Sunday in nearly three years. After all the rain last night in this area I had a couple of major house floods to attend to today and only got back home a couple of hours ago. :censor:

Were there many corns there? I was after a few hatchlings of various morphs for future breeding programes. 
I might have to travel all the way to Rodbaston now! *Not happy!!! *:censor: * :censor:* * :censor:* * :censor:* * :censor:* * :censor:*


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

£15 a pop for normals and there was quite a few different morphs too:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

I was pretty impressed with the whole set-up there ... way more reptiles than I expected and I WISH I'd had more money as there were some BRILLIANT viv and exo terra bargains to be had... well at least I know now and will be better prepared for the next one  

Oh - I thought I saw on the info posts here about it that it was supposed to be free admission???? well it wasn't  not that it was a problem but just didn't expect it....


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I didn't actually pay any attention to the vivariums or heat mats:bash:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

kiriak said:


> *Totally Gutted!!* Been waiting for this show for months and had to miss it in the end. I've been on emergency call-out this weekend. NEVER been called out on a Sunday in nearly three years. After all the rain last night in this area I had a couple of major house floods to attend to today and only got back home a couple of hours ago. :censor:
> 
> Were there many corns there? I was after a few hatchlings of various morphs for future breeding programes.
> I might have to travel all the way to Rodbaston now! *Not happy!!! *:censor: *:censor:* *:censor:* *:censor:* *:censor:* *:censor:*


there were 100s of corns i got a amel 4 £10 there was so many 2 chose from so cheap aswell i dont think ill ever buy another rep from a shop again at the prices of a shop didnt see and scorps tho as i was after some plenty of frogs 2


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Had a great time, 
met some nice new people
we definately be going next year, 
hopefully wont get lost next year

Was nice meeting your cubey, looking forward to seeing the pictures later

See you all at Rodbston next sunday


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

byglady said:


> Had a great time,
> met some nice new people
> we definately be going next year,
> hopefully wont get lost next year
> ...


yer thank you fot the gecko she is really active my little brother will love him and im sure i will see again in the on coming shows thanks again


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Hi
A big thankyou from the EHS to all the breeders and people who attended the show yeaterday. It makes the weeks of planning and hard work worth while.
We are going to plan ahead for next year and TRY to leave space between our show and others. Date will be announced FEB 09.



lola said:


> I was pretty impressed with the whole set-up there ... way more reptiles than I expected and I WISH I'd had more money as there were some BRILLIANT viv and exo terra bargains to be had... well at least I know now and will be better prepared for the next one
> 
> *Oh - I thought I saw on the info posts here about it that it was supposed to be free admission????* well it wasn't  not that it was a problem but just didn't expect it....


Hi, the admission charge is on the web site and also in the show sticky + http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/173933-norwich-ehs-show-update-4.html
and is there to cover the hall cost/insurance etc. As a club we make VERY little, if any profit on a show day.

Point taken though. Perhaps the MODS of RFUK could have a new STICKY section next year JUST for show dates/details which is a clean thread with all the info on as in the open forum the show threads get clogged up and lost?
Thanks again.
Caz.


----------

